
CausalImpact: Causal Inference using Bayesian structural time-series models - trengrj
https://google.github.io/CausalImpact/CausalImpact.html
======
MaxwellM
Agreed, this documentation is exceptional - It makes something rather
complicated look trivially easy to implement.

It would great to have a "Analysed with CausalImpact" page like a "built with
AngularJs" where we can explore how this was used in the wild.

I'm tempted to start applying this immediately, but I look forward to reading
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.co...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/41854.pdf)
before starting.

------
dj-wonk
It is refreshing to see the 'How can I check whether the model assumptions are
fulfilled?' section included. Causal modeling is notoriously easy to
misinterpret.

------
closed
I love how clean the documentation is. It seems like oftentimes new methods
are implemented as an afterthought (if at all). I would need to read the
article to know what's it doing under the hood, but felt like it would be very
easy to tinker with while I did!

